

Announcing a new GV general partner: MG Siegler - kevingibbon
http://blog.googleventures.com/announcing-mg-siegler-2013-05-06

======
JPKab
MG Siegler built his fame from pageviews, and the pageviews were of his
incessant strategy of creating flame-bait for the idiotic, but large, minority
of people who think that their smart-phone is an extension of themselves.

Here is his recipe:

1) State that, in some way, Apple is better than Android in an absurdly over
the top, intellectually dishonest way.

2) Let the religious masses passionately state their love/hatred

3) Profit.

None of this makes him remotely qualified for anything in the tech business.

~~~
budde
I would think that the partners at Google Ventures who spent weeks
interviewing and vetting (and ultimately hiring) Siegler would have a much
better idea of his qualifications for working in this space than you would.

------
runjake
Not to be snarky, but this seems like a major win for Google in at least two
ways:

1.) Tap into Siegler's influence and impressive list of contacts.

2.) Shut down a rather effective, vocal critic of your company. I can't
imagine Siegler will continue his current line of Google rhetoric.

~~~
calbear81
I would agree on the 2nd point but trust me, anyone "influential" would be
easily accessible to Google Ventures. This is only helpful to startups and
maybe an unknown venture fund.

------
cl8ton
Wow didn't see that coming I suppose Google knows what they’re doing though.
Is KR also a general partner?

I threw up in my mouth a little bit reading the title.

------
Jgrubb
For some reason I would find it hard to take him seriously as a business
person.

~~~
trendspotter
That is why Bill Maris, the managing partner at Google Ventures, wrote: "MG
Siegler is joining Google Ventures as a general partner (...) we’re thrilled
to add his unique perspective."

------
kylelibra
What happened to Crunch Fund?

~~~
samstave
Crunch-what?

------
bulletmagnet
wat

~~~
SkyMarshal
I usually downvote snarky superfluous comments like this on HN, but find
myself tempted to actually upvote this one.

Hammer. Nail. Head.

Must... resist...

